# Log Splitter pull stumps/lift rocks[split wood]



## ozzie88 (May 22, 2012)

I know this is not boiler info to talk about but I thought some of you may like to see my latist creation?????  When i made this wood splitter I thought about how I could use it for something else?  So I made it to lift rocks and pull stumps with a big hook.  I also made an arm to get my 500lb bottom half of my homemade Gasser. boiler and 100 Gal. propane tanks  into my house when I had to move it.
  anyways things slow down here in summer this may be interesting to some.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## firebroad (May 22, 2012)

Well I certainly could have used that thing when I pulled out the yews and when I had that 200 lb well cover!
Love it


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2012)

Way to think outside the box.  I likey, I likey.


----------



## lukem (May 22, 2012)

Nice.  Very smart.  How much do you recon that rock weighed?

How about putting an outrigger/foot on the front to take some stress off the axle and hitch?  If it popped off the hitch in that first pick you have a nice divot in your tailgate.


----------



## ScotO (May 22, 2012)

lukem said:


> Nice. Very smart. How much do you recon that rock weighed?
> 
> How about putting an outrigger/foot on the front to take some stress off the axle and hitch? If it popped off the hitch in that first pick you have a nice divot in your tailgate.


 I agree, it would be pretty easy to make a 'kickstand' to flip down under the tail of that thing.  That would make a good fulcrum point.  Either way, great idea!


----------



## gzecc (May 22, 2012)

Very creative.


----------



## MasterMech (May 22, 2012)

Nice GT/GX tractor hitched to it in the second pic.  Mean machines they are.


----------



## ozzie88 (May 22, 2012)

Hi, You cant see it in the photo of stump but I did make a down-rigger support[adj.] for pulling stumps,[lot more force] and I did make an upside down reese hitch for truck and toung extension to take some of the stress,I have picked the truck off ground when pulling big stumps before I made changes.  This photos show somewhat more info. Miner engernering adjustments.lol  GX255  It was a winter project to do,


----------



## Flatbedford (May 22, 2012)

That is cool. I'd like to see more pictures to show how it is converted from splitter to lifter.


----------



## ozzie88 (May 23, 2012)

Here a photo of this thing close up,you can see where the different wedge and beams hook up. It just a matter of pulling a few pins and and hooking it up, thoses rocks I moved were in my back field I moved to drive,did ok,  Look close you can see the Hyd. coolers I made out of baseboard heating,,gauge shows about 450 tops when cold for return tin soilder is rated for 650lb so no leaks yet [I rent it out also]


----------



## Flatbedford (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. That is a very well thought out machine.


----------



## MasterMech (May 23, 2012)

ozzie88 said:


> Here a photo of this thing close up,you can see where the different wedge and beams hook up. It just a matter of pulling a few pins and and hooking it up, thoses rocks I moved were in my back field I moved to drive,did ok, Look close you can see the Hyd. coolers I made out of baseboard heating,,gauge shows about 450 tops when cold for return tin soilder is rated for 650lb so no leaks yet [I rent it out also]


 
Those coolers are on the return line correct?  You shouldn't be seeing 450 psi of pressure in that line.  Not even close.  Ideally it should always be 0 or very close to it.  Is there a filter downline of the coolers?


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 24, 2012)

wow, where is the point which holds all that weight? i assume you have a custom welded/built trailer hitch to be taking all that those upward pressures?, id really be scared moving that rock in this fashion but its an A+ for unique thinking.


----------



## ozzie88 (May 24, 2012)

The filter are down line from cooler that when I know it getting dirt in it ,cold [winter] be up to 400lb when hot below 100lb,lines are 3/4inch with 16GPM pump 11hp,   I tryed 2 gauges I thought that was high too? but been working for 2 years now ok,  Filter are only rated for 200lb really this dont make sence?  When I run the cyl. back and forth it go to around 140 [hot] then drop back down.  I thought most of fluid was going threw by-pass in filter?


MasterMech said:


> Those coolers are on the return line correct? You shouldn't be seeing 450 psi of pressure in that line. Not even close. Ideally it should always be 0 or very close to it. Is there a filter downline of the coolers?


----------



## ozzie88 (May 24, 2012)

doug crane said:


> wow, where is the point which holds all that weight? i assume you have a custom welded/built trailer hitch to be taking all that those upward pressures?, id really be scared moving that rock in this fashion but its an A+ for unique thinking.


 The aaxile holds weight and is hyd. tank 7gal. totel,it is 3x6x1/4thick with 3500lb spindles welded on,did all welding with 7018 rod. I would not go down highway with it but across field seems ok.when pulling stumps theres a kickdown that I put on under end helps some.  Before I made some changes I did pick truck up off ground couple times,lol


----------



## MasterMech (May 24, 2012)

Fluid shouldn't be bypassing the filter unless the filter is clogged.  Filter should most definitely be upstream of those fin/tube coolers.  I'm a bit nervous about 3/4" copper tubing designed for a 30psi heating system holding 400+lbs of pressure with sweat/solder connections.  Vibration and sweat connections do not mix well.  Most of the filter mounting bases specify flow direction, any chance yours is mounted backwards?  Would explain the high return pressures.


----------



## bogydave (May 24, 2012)

The "Multi tool"  _*winne*_r of log splitters 

Great engineering & build.


----------



## ozzie88 (May 25, 2012)

bogydave said:


> The "Multi tool" _*winne*_r of log splitters
> 
> Great engineering & build.


 Hi I never told you guys about the pieces I have made up to bend metal and brake tires down, I even straighton axiles I put on my trailor with it re arch springs,,,goes on.   Thing is handy,might look strange but works,lol


----------



## ozzie88 (May 25, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Fluid shouldn't be bypassing the filter unless the filter is clogged. Filter should most definitely be upstream of those fin/tube coolers. I'm a bit nervous about 3/4" copper tubing designed for a 30psi heating system holding 400+lbs of pressure with sweat/solder connections. Vibration and sweat connections do not mix well. Most of the filter mounting bases specify flow direction, any chance yours is mounted backwards? Would explain the high return pressures.


 I did double check flow direction is ok, I checked burst preasure of copper it was over 1000lb and if you use tin soilder joints it is 650lb burst,lead is 150lb not good.  It would be better with filter on other end but I thought this way I tell when getting dirty preasure go up,


----------



## MasterMech (May 26, 2012)

Although it is unlikely, if the filter were to become completely plugged or some other restriction occurs downstream of the coolers, that splitter could put over 1000 psi in that line in a hurry.  I understand that the tin solder connections can take the normal pressures found in that line but vibration can loosen them up over time in addition to the burst hazard I mentioned previously.  Moving the filter wouldn't make it impossible to monitor return line pressure either.  Just move the gauge with it.

Normally I'd say if it's working for you then great, but you stated that you rent this machine out.  For your own protection, fix these problems.  I applaud those who can , and do, go out and build their own equipment to their needs.  In this case there a just a few minor items that will expose you to a world of liability if something were to happen while this machine was not in your hands.


----------



## ozzie88 (May 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Although it is unlikely, if the filter were to become completely plugged or some other restriction occurs downstream of the coolers, that splitter could put over 1000 psi in that line in a hurry. I understand that the tin solder connections can take the normal pressures found in that line but vibration can loosen them up over time in addition to the burst hazard I mentioned previously. Moving the filter wouldn't make it impossible to monitor return line pressure either. Just move the gauge with it.
> 
> Normally I'd say if it's working for you then great, but you stated that you rent this machine out. For your own protection, fix these problems. I applaud those who can , and do, go out and build their own equipment to their needs. In this case there a just a few minor items that will expose you to a world of liability if something were to happen while this machine was not in your hands.


 Your right it would not take much at all to move the filter, couple of fittings and then I would not worry about them leaking.Something to do this weekend.  I set it up this way because when I read the filter specs, they said 200lb. max?  I thought it be ok till I seen gauge,  I do have the pipes rubber mounted so it helps some.  Might even clean them up and silver-soilder them be even better.    One photo of lifiting 400lb. bottom half boiler into my front door,lol


----------



## MasterMech (May 26, 2012)

ozzie88 said:


> Your right it would not take much at all to move the filter, couple of fittings and then I would not worry about them leaking.Something to do this weekend. I set it up this way because when I read the filter specs, they said 200lb. max? I thought it be ok till I seen gauge, I do have the pipes rubber mounted so it helps some. Might even clean them up and silver-soilder them be even better. One photo of lifiting 400lb. bottom half boiler into my front door,lol


 

That thing is one handy tool.  Really liked the bit on using it to break tire beads!


----------

